# Nano Reef Aquarium eBook for $15USD.



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

Check out this book deal by Albert Thiel. He is having a Mother's Day special extending to the next 3 days which cost $15USD for the ebook version. This comes with a free 12 months subscriptions to his newsletter.

Here is his website which was kindly pointed out to me by Josiah from Bright Aquatics. You're welcome to email the gentlemen whose address is at the bottom of the web page.

He is very fast in answering questions, and comes across as a true hobbyist and a gentleman.

I thought I new a little bit about salt, but quickly realized my "ignant" when trying to start my first ever salt setup. There are a lot of information on the net and it seems like there are a lot of contradictions also.

For $15, I thought the book will be a good place to start for me. This is not necessarily a book that's strictly for NB.

Check out some of these references from Google...

http://www.reefsanctuary.com/forums...ive-guide-successfully-running-nano-reef.html

http://www.thesaltybox.com/forum/equipment-discussion/134518-new-nano-reefkeeping-book.html

http://bertshouse.forumotion.com/t563-nano-reef-aquarium-book-by-albert-j-thiel

or just google the man and his book.

I have not yet read the book having only acquired it last night. I am not associated with or endorsed by either Bright Aquatics or Mr. Thiel. I just thought that some of you might find this book useful.

Of course, being an opportunist, if I get something out of this, I will shamelessly except them! So you are welcome to mention me or not.

He will have to sign up and contact me through GTAA as he doesn't even know my ID - only my name through my personal email.

The hardcopy version cost more plus the delivery. Ask him if he has a special on it also!

Enjoy.


----------



## circky (Jan 28, 2013)

I still prefer reading from a hardcopy version whenever I can...so I just made a purchase myself! Being new to this hobby and a Biocube 29gal owner, I'm hoping I'll be able to learn a lot from this book.

I also mentioned that I heard about his book from this forum and your username LTPGuy.


----------

